# All dialects: Your smile is so beautiful that I can't but smile back



## DialectLearner

يا أصدقائي، أرجوكم أن تترجموا لي هذه الجملة
Your smile is so beautiful that I can't but smile back.
 إلى لهجاتكم أو اللهجات التي تجيدونها
شكرا


----------



## barkoosh

Lebanese:
قد ما بسمتك حلوة ما فيي إلا ما إبتسم


----------



## DialectLearner

شكرا
كنت متأكدا أن هناك "قد" لكني ما كنت أعرف كيف أستخدمه


----------



## Ectab

Iraqi:
من كد ما ابتسامتج\ك حلوه ما اكدر الا ابتسم اني هم


----------



## Hemza

Hassaniya:

قدّ ما ابتسامتك زينة لا بدّ مني نبتسم لك أنا بعد/حتى أنا

Green and red means you can choose either expression. I feel like لازم is also possible to express necessity but I also feel it is too much negative, as if the person doesn't want to do something but is forced to.


----------



## DialectLearner

Ectab said:


> Iraqi:
> من كد ما ابتسامتج\ك حلوه ما اكدر الا ابتسم اني هم





Hemza said:


> Hassaniya:
> 
> قدّ ما ابتسامتك زينة لا بدّ مني نبتسم لك أنا بعد/حتى أنا


أشكركما جزيل الشكر!! ترجمتكما وترجمة باقي المشتركين شيء شيق ومفيد جدا. تساعدونني على تعلم اللهجات


----------



## Hemza

عفوا لكن نصيحة مني, يفضل انك لا تستخدم العبارة بلهجتي لأن معظم الناس (من المغرب ايضا) لا يفهمها بسبب تركيبها غير مألوف

ملاحظة ثانية, في لهجتي, حرف القاف ينطق كالجيم المصرية. وأظن أن ثمة استخدام حرف الكاف في اللهجة العراقية وهو يدل هنا على صوت
g
أيضا


----------



## DialectLearner

شكرا على النصيحتين يا حمزة


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian:

من كتر ما ابتسامتك حلوة بقدرش ما أبتسملكش
من كتر ما ابتسامتك حلوة بقدرش إلا أبتسملك
من كتر ما ابتسامتك حلوة إلا أبتسملك
من كتر ما ابتسامتك حلوة غصبن عني بدي أبتسملك


----------



## DialectLearner

Thank you, elroy!
The negation pattern you used in the first two versions is absolutely new to me. I know that Egyptians put "ma" before the verb and "sh" after it. But that's not the case here. There's always something new to learn


----------



## apricots

DialectLearner said:


> The negation pattern you used in the first two versions is absolutely new to me. I know that Egyptians put "ma" before the verb and "sh" after it. But that's not the case here. There's always something new to learn



Present tense in Palestinian can be negated by just appending -sh. Past tense requires ma ...-sh


----------



## DialectLearner

That's interesting. Thank you for explaining.


----------



## Fatmagül

باللهجة الجزائرية
"بسمتك من كثرة اللي زينة خلتني نتبسم لك"


----------



## DialectLearner

Wow  شكرا


----------



## Fatmagül

ما كان حتى مشكل 
اللي هي: No problem, in English


----------



## elroy

Fatmagül said:


> خلتني نتبسم لك


 Does this really mean “I can’t but smile back”?


----------



## Fatmagül

elroy said:


> Does this really mean “I can’t but smile back”?


No literally. In Algerian dialect there's no direct translation to this expression so I gave one that sounds "natural" in the target dialect.

If you are interested in knowing the translation of "can't but", it's: ما نقدر غير
But it sounds that it's a "copycat" from another language.


----------



## malmerri

It's tough to get an exact translation. in the Gulf, the closest would be

من كثر ما بتسامتك حلوه، مالي الا ان ابتسم لك/ غصبن علي ابتسم لك / مجبور ابتسم لك


----------



## DialectLearner

malmerri said:


> من كثر ما بتسامتك حلوه، مالي *الا ان* ابتسم لك/ غصبن علي ابتسم لك / مجبور ابتسم لك


Hi. Thanks for the version and sorry for my late reply. Is "إلا أن" used in Gulf *dialects*???


----------



## djara

Tunisian
Your smile is so beautiful that I can't but smile back
تبسيمتك على ماهي مزيانة ما ننجم كان نتبسملك آنا زادا


----------



## DialectLearner

Thank you, Djara!!


----------

